# Quel logiciel pour voix et video pour communiquer avec des gens sur Windows ?



## newnew (18 Septembre 2005)

Salut,

J'ai telecharge le logiciel skype permettant la telephonie sur IP et on m'a conseille de telecharger la version vskype pour avoir egalement la video. Or,ce n'est pas compatible avec Mac. Est ce que vous savez quel logiciel permet de communiquer qvec des personnes qui sont sur Windows ? la video sur msn ne fonctionne pas non plus avec le mac ? 

merci de votre aide


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

newnew a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai telecharge le logiciel skype permettant la telephonie sur IP et on m'a conseille de telecharger la version vskype pour avoir egalement la video. Or,ce n'est pas compatible avec Mac. Est ce que vous savez quel logiciel permet de communiquer qvec des personnes qui sont sur Windows ? la video sur msn ne fonctionne pas non plus avec le mac ?
> 
> merci de votre aide


pour ma part j'utilise Mercury dans sa version 1710 B04 diponible ici  http://70.25.151.230/mercury/beta/
il permet l'échange audio/video entre un pc et un mac


----------



## newnew (18 Septembre 2005)

et la personne sur windows doit telecharger la meme version ?


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Septembre 2005)

newnew a dit:
			
		

> et la personne sur windows doit telecharger la meme version ?


non ... elle peut utiliser messenger de windows ...


----------



## jean-lou (19 Septembre 2005)

Sinon y a SkyPe  qui est tres bien aussi

JEanlOu


----------

